# Ormsby 'Snake Eyes' 2014 Hypemachine Build



## JP Universe (Oct 2, 2014)

Obviously this build started quite a while ago however I've just been too lazy to get all my pics together and relied on the Ormsby pics in the dealers thread. 

I've got most of them now in one spot for my photobucket so why not make a build thread?  As soon as I heard that snakewood was going to be a top I knew I had to have it. The most exciting part of the run thus far was securing the Snakewood&#8230;. I was tempted to get the Purpleheart but snakewood is something I had to have on something!!

Once that was locked in I wanted a Cocobolo fretboard, rosewood neck and a black limba body&#8230;. (upgraded o a 1 piece with snake eyes for free!! )The many temptations (See those fretboards) that came up really threw me off and I almost changed everything  thankfully kept focused and took myself out of all the bidding and locked in my specs.

Almost home now, a few months off and it will be complete. 6 String Multiscale will be killer, I'll probably put it into a drop C* tuning&#8230;

Pics!!

Spot snake eyes?









Snakewood top pics then a whole lot of others!!!


----------



## mathloss (Oct 2, 2014)

just ....


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 2, 2014)

Ha, love the lion face!


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks stunning! Can't to see more on it. Wood choices go really well together! 

I have to say though when it's in the pile of other bodies ie - a bit more zoomed out it definitely looks like an angry guinea pig!


----------



## jahosy (Oct 2, 2014)

Or.... hamster face LOL 

Nice one mate! You guys are really spoilt for choice


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 2, 2014)

totally agree now that you mention it!!!


----------



## asher (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Ancient (Oct 2, 2014)

That maple fretboard with all the black figuring is absolutely stunning.....

and I'd have to go with Hamster / Guinea Pig face as well....


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm assuming youre down a kidney in order to have scored that snakewood top?

Love Perry's stuff. can't wait to see more.


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 2, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I'm assuming youre down a kidney in order to have scored that snakewood top?
> 
> Love Perry's stuff. can't wait to see more.



Jesus I was thinking the same thing


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 2, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> I'm assuming youre down a kidney in order to have scored that snakewood top?
> 
> Love Perry's stuff. can't wait to see more.


 
 it turned out a little bit cheaper than what I thought actually. Was about double the price of a Buckeye top.... considering the rarity it was worth it


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 2, 2014)

There is an even rarer option in the 2015 run


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 15, 2014)

Snakewood top... no words.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Oct 16, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> There is an even rarer option in the 2015 run



Madagascan Rosewood?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Oct 16, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> Madagascan Rosewood?



Meh. Step it up.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 16, 2014)

Taxidermied koala body with compressed spider exoskeleton top?


That snakewood is pretty though, damn.


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Oct 16, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Meh. Step it up.



Ok then!
Ambonya burl?
Bolivian rosewood?
Bios de Rose?
Red Narra?
Or (excuse the name and almost profanity)
Middle Eastern Shittim? 
(Link for reference Biblical woods, shittim wood, olivewood from Griffin Exotic Wood)


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 16, 2014)

thedarknightshreds said:


> Ok then!
> Ambonya burl?
> Bolivian rosewood?
> Bios de Rose?
> ...



Box elder....


----------



## asher (Oct 16, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Meh. Step it up.



Christ's Cross?


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Oct 17, 2014)

Got it!
Pale moon ebony BURL!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 20, 2014)

Pink ivory - one piece!


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 30, 2014)

Almost done!! Here's another pic...


----------



## Obstsalat (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe he'll make a top out of 50 year old whisky barrels? 

that'd look cool as hell

back to topic:
i can't breathe


----------



## technomancer (Dec 31, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this before, looks awesome


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 31, 2014)

Snakewood: results in gasps and envy from guitar players, shrugs and questionable looks from girlfriends - "I thought you already had a brown guitar?"


Edit: Sorry, forgot that girls play guitar too.  Flip the genders as needed!


----------



## immortalx (Dec 31, 2014)

Damn, it looks like it's on fire under the finish!
PS: That guitar is a great investment too


----------



## superash (Jan 3, 2015)

Those woods are out of this world.
Looks like I need to start saving for an Ormsby!


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 12, 2015)

Almost!!! Hardware should be going on shortly.....


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow! The color turned out immense!!!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 16, 2015)

Thats actually pretty key, dem eyes


----------



## SD83 (Jan 17, 2015)

superash said:


> Those woods are out of this world.


 When you get it, make sure you make some close-up pictures. I told myself to only use local wood for my builds, but if I ever had the chance, I guess I might make an expection for snakewood. Never seen anything like that. It's rare as a fretboard, but a top? I envy Perry for seeing that come to live, becoming more and more beautiful with every step. 
And to make a contribution for the "even rarer" quiz: boxwood?


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 21, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Snakewood: results in gasps and envy from guitar players, shrugs and questionable looks from girlfriends - "I thought you already had a brown guitar?"
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry, forgot that girls play guitar too.  Flip the genders as needed!


 
ahaha


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 26, 2015)

So close I can  the woods on this one


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 26, 2015)

JP Universe said:


> So close I can  the woods on this one



Lick the woods? Dif'rent strokes, man...

It does look mighty tasty, though.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 26, 2015)

So close I can *taste* the woods on this one

Fixed  That's what I meant


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 26, 2015)

My pants.

They are destroyed.


----------



## pdotson (Feb 26, 2015)

Perry's stuff always looks amazing. Great Builder!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 26, 2015)

So much snakewood it should be illegal. WOW


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Feb 26, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> So much snakewood it should be illegal. WOW



So much fun it should be illegal... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiF0j4VuXvI


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 27, 2015)

Gonna have to make a trip to SA to try her out properly one day, Matt.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 27, 2015)

We can get drunk and post on SS.ORG


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 27, 2015)

JP Universe said:


> We can get drunk and post on SS.ORG


 
Well it IS friday


----------



## Millul (Mar 2, 2015)

Ormsby hits them out of the park one after each other! Congrats!


----------



## JLesher6505 (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks incredible dude!


----------



## jeremyb (Mar 2, 2015)

Teh secks!


----------



## Overtone (Mar 2, 2015)

giggity giggity goo!


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 2, 2015)

JP Universe said:


> We can get drunk and post on SS.ORG



Now I can related to that!


----------

